# Simple bow vise for 20-30 bucks



## DHoovler (Mar 9, 2011)

Here's a simple bow vise to make for approx. 20 to 30 bucks depending on what you have on hand. The vise can be bought at Harbor Freight for 20 bucks....you'll need a 5/16 -24 bolt about 2 inches long and some 2 part epoxy that works well with metal. Tools required are a flat head screw driver, small cresent wrench, needle nose pliers, cordless drill and drill bits ranging from 3/16" to 3/8"....start from the smallest size and work your way up to 3/8". Pics are below...I think it's self explanatory but if you have any questions don't hesitate to ask. Archers helping Archers..thats what this forum is all about. I mount the vise vertically but it can be mounted horizontally but the bolt you install will need to be 3 or 4 inches longer. Vertical mount seemed more logical for me.

360 vertical adjustment and 180 horizontal adjustment if mounted vertically.
360 horizontal adjustment and 180 vertcal adjustment if mounted horizontally.


----------



## shinobi3 (Jun 20, 2009)

DId you get everything from Harbor Freight? looks awesome!!!


----------



## DHoovler (Mar 9, 2011)

Just the Vise. I had the bolt, epoxy and spray paint on hand. Total cost for me was 21 bucks (that includes tax).:smile:


----------



## DHoovler (Mar 9, 2011)

BTW....Lowes has a similar vise made by bessey. That may work as well. and you can get the 5/16 -24 bolt and epoxy at lowes as well. Bolt can be cut a number of ways. ie. bandsaw, chopsaw, dremel, bolt cutter. I used bolt cutters.


----------



## Heavy Hunter (Apr 21, 2011)

I might be heading over to HF today. What kind of epoxy did you use? I think I have some 5/16" all thread laying around. I guess another way to approach this is to just tap the shaft on the vise and screw one end of the all thread into that.


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

Question: Do you have to spin the bow on to the stud?


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Good idea!


----------



## DHoovler (Mar 9, 2011)

It's a two part epoxy for metal called loctite weld. And you can tap the shaft it you want to...you'll need a 5/16"-24 tap. I just used what I had on hand.

You could spin the bow on the stud but I wouldn't recommend it. The vise breaks down into 4 pieces (the 3 you see in the pics below and the foundation) The pics below should answer your question.


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

looks nice!


----------



## mailman (Jul 25, 2007)

very ingenious!!! love this Forum... watch out some company out there might be getting some ideas from DIY how to make one and patent it!!!! L....C.....A........IMO


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I love this idea - aweseome.

Question I see all the metal filings, did you have to cut/drill anything to get to the Hexagon nut (cant think of the proper term for that long nut)

Or did it just come apart by disassemble.


----------



## DHoovler (Mar 9, 2011)

The hexagon nut you are talking about is part of the vise. It originally had a short #10 bolt holding the top part of the vise on. I just made the hole bigger to accept the cut end of a 5/16-24 bolt and used epoxy to secure it.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

That awesome...but you can buy a bow vise for like 28 bucks...


----------



## DHoovler (Mar 9, 2011)

codykrr said:


> That awesome...but you can buy a bow vise for like 28 bucks...


This is true. I paid that for my american archery bow vise. It's a good vise and I'll still use it...my only issue with it was I couldn't set the bow horizontally with the string up. Top of the bow always wanted to fall towards the floor. This is the position I like to have my bow in when I do any serving. 

I was thinking about getting the OMP versacradle vise but I couldn't part with that much money for a bow vise...It kinda gave me the idea for my vise. Mine might not have as much maneuverability as that vise but I can deal with that.


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

How "rigid/secure/steady" is the vice when holding a bow? Does the bow tend to drift?

It's now on sale at the HF site for $16.99.


----------



## DHoovler (Mar 9, 2011)

It's pretty solid...I was surprised how solid it is to be honest. I don't have any problems with the bow moving on me when its in the vise and I'm working on it.


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

Today I picked up Cen-Tech Articulated Vacuum Vise at a local HF store for $16.95. I checked out how sturdy & rigid it was & was pleasantly surprised to see that the ball is steel with a slightly roughened surface for the ring nut to really grab onto. When the base is placed on a "smooth" surface, such as the top of a table saw, and also on a granite table top, the vacuum holds very well. The Ring nut does a very nice job of holding things ting; it is very secure.

However, I set it up on my work bench which I though was pretty smooth (laminated & sanded smooth like a wood block surface) and the vacuum didn't hold for more than a minute at most. The instructions also state not to set it up on a plastic surface, otherwise the bow could fall off - not a good thing!. So, if one were to use only the vacuum to hold things, it is very important to be on a very smooth surface. Frankly, I would recommend doing what DHoovler did. Drill the three corners & bolt it to whatever you are going to attach it to.

The downside I see with using this is the lack of a quick connection to the bow stab mounting hole. As it stands now, once the 5/16"-24 stud is made, the long hex nut is tap drilled & tapped, then the nut/bolt/ball/ring nut has to be threaded into the stab hole. Then a couple of regular 5/16-24 hex nuts that were previously threaded onto the stud has to be tightend as jam nuts to hold the bow securely. This would be a PITA and I have to find a way to solve this. Perhaps a stab quick connect/disconnect would work. I tried to find one on AT, but without success. If any one can find one., or more, that might work, please post the site.

Overall, I think DHoovler has a wonderful idea.


----------



## DHoovler (Mar 9, 2011)

Good idea with the quick connect/disconnect. I never used one and didn't think of that but it would definitely make the vise more user friendly. If you find one let me know how it works out. I'll keep my eyes open too.
I originally thought it would be cool to use the vacuum on the vise and did the same thing you did by testing it on various surfaces. I decided it was best not to trust that vacuum so off it went!


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

Anyone reconmmend a good quick disconnect?


----------



## WisDeerHunter (Apr 16, 2011)

Nice idea! I have one of these vices in my cabinet that I used when I would solder on circuit boards when I was back in tech school....a LONG time ago. Since then it has been collecting dust. Looks like there is a new use for the 'ol bird. I should be able to tad the bottom of the vice to 5/16" - 24 and still use it as a vice if I want. Ran across this thread just in time because I have a new rest coming or my old Buckmasters and will need to set it up.


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

You don't have to drill out or re-tap the existing threaded hole to 5/16-24. Instead, simply drill & tap the opposite end of the hex shaft. Tap to partial depth, say halfway, and that will leave the original threaded hole untouched so that you can revert back to the orginal setup with the vice. Once the 5/16-24 hole is tapped I would install the 5/16-24 threaded stock & then drill/ream crosswise & install a 1/8" dia dowell, or roll-pin, to keep it from turning when tightening to the bow.


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Ancient Archer said:


> Anyone reconmmend a good quick disconnect?


check out dead center archery products. 
just google it. Todd makes great products! While you're there be sure to check out his stabilizers, esp the new carbon series!


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

sweet


----------



## MLN1963 (Dec 31, 2010)

codykrr said:


> That awesome...but you can buy a bow vise for like 28 bucks...


Where, link please?


----------



## WisDeerHunter (Apr 16, 2011)

Just took my old Dremel D-Vise that I bought 20 years ago at an auction stuffed in a box with other stuff. Bought two 5/16-24 bolts. One to cut the head off to use just for the threads and another short one so I can reassemble the vice for use. Total investment - $5 for the whole box of stuff and $1.15 at Menards for two bolts. Thanks for the idea. Great use of a tool that has just been sitting in the cabinet.


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

Well, I managed to get some time to finish off this project. I'm currently using a "knuckle joint" (normally used to fold the stab when casing a bow) between the stab hole & the ball mount. I still have to spin the bolt onto the knuckle joint each time I use it, but it works. I'm still looking for a quick disconnect that will allow me to avoid having to detach the ball & bolt from the vice in order to attach it to the bow. The locking collar really tightens up well, to the point where it was difficult to loosen. After filing & lightly wire brushing the cast iron threads, and applying some silicone spray lubricant, it now works slick. Check it out.


----------



## DHoovler (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice job! I'm still looking for a quick disconnect as well....if I find one for the right price I'll let you know.


----------



## Flame-Tamer (Mar 1, 2009)

http://deadcenterarchery.com/webstore/results.php?category=7


----------



## DHoovler (Mar 9, 2011)

I think I might have found the right quick disconnect for the vise at eaglearchery.com. Muzzy speed loc....quarter turn to set the bow in the vise and you tighten down the nut. It should work great!


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

Looks like its time to go to Harbor Freight...again!!


----------



## Fresno Dan (Dec 9, 2010)

goathollow said:


> Looks like its time to go to Harbor Freight...again!!


I know... I was thinking the same thing, bad thing is... There is one like 150 Yards from where I work, I have to force myself to stay away! Doesnt always happen though:set1_thinking:


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

Well I built one over the weekend and thought I had pictures of it on my phone...my technology challenge has apparently gone to a new level because the pictures are not there.

Anyway, I bought my vice at Lowes instead of Harbor Frieght simply because Lowes in across the street and HF is 10 miles away.

the base is square instead triangular but that is ok. I installed a bolt that sticks out from from the hexagonal nut about 3 inches. My bench requires that I mount it on top of the bench instead of on the side so I needed extra clearance. I mounted it to the bench by drilling two holes in the bench top and inserting 3 1/2" x 1/4" bolts through the vice base and the bench and put wing nuts on the bolts so I can remove and replace the vice quickly and easily.

Likewise, I put a wing nut on (backwards) the bolt protruding from the vice that holds the bow. that way I can finger tighen the wing nut up against the riser to keep it steady at pretty much what ever angle I choose.

Personally, I like screwing it in to the stab hole as it is more secure than most other inexpensive vices. I can walk away and not worry that someone is going to bump the bow and knock it out of the vice. No more often than I have to work on my bow in a way that I need a vice I don't see the need personally for the quick disconnect.

It is great, simple and inexpensive alternative.

Thanks for all the great ideas!!! I will take more pictures and post them tomorrow.


----------



## DHoovler (Mar 9, 2011)

Glad to hear you like it...waiting to see your pics.


----------



## hoytrulez (Jul 27, 2009)

I made one today from HF vise ,instead of drilling out the coupler that goes into the ball I took a 5/16 x24 bolt and a coupler with a slightly bigger hole the bolt fit through the coupler and put a spacer and nyloc nut on works great and can still use vise as it was intended ,thanks for the idea.


----------



## Heavy Hunter (Apr 21, 2011)

Have a favor to ask of you. Check your inbox.


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

bump


----------



## Rollie83 (Jan 13, 2011)

Save for later project. Thanks!!


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

codykrr said:


> That awesome...but you can buy a bow vise for like 28 bucks...


True enough, for a very BASIC vise. But, some people just enjoy the challenge and satisfaction of designing and building there own equipment... I know I do.


----------



## 7thgenmt (Sep 13, 2013)

following


----------



## kids88yj (Dec 29, 2013)

Just built one of these for 18 bucks. Thanks for the idea. 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## pat454 (Oct 20, 2015)

My first bow vise make but prefer yours 

Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## HopeArchery (Jan 21, 2017)

:thumbs_up


----------



## mnarcher (Oct 11, 2004)

I went with something that can clamp around the grip. I didn't want to take off my stabilizer and wrist sling every time. I picked this up on ebay for $34 and you can also get it on Amazon. It is a Conquer Bench Mount bicycle work stand.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

big discussion in General Archery about bike stands as vices.
I got one of these but have not set it up yet.
https://www.amazon.com/MaxxHaul-807...s=gateway&sprefix=bike+repair+,aps,186&sr=8-5


----------



## PRidd17 (Jul 27, 2019)

Vise on a budget!


----------



## Fxxtoo (May 14, 2018)

Great Idea and thanks for sharing. I have a Pana Vise that takes a 1 inch shaft...It should be perfect for this...


----------



## bowmansb1 (Mar 18, 2019)

That looks awesome, great idea!


----------



## wesslee (Jul 31, 2019)

Looks great!


----------



## Jaxx (Nov 20, 2015)

Thank you for this


----------



## ravenslayer (Mar 21, 2009)

Thank you!


----------

